# Who is your Shea Butter Source?



## froggybean37 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have received 55 lbs of gritty shea butter from the same supplier twice now. It is refined and feels quite nice if it weren't for the grittiness/graininess which is driving me up the wall!

I use it mostly for whipped shea butters, and I've found when I temper it, it A)Ends up getting grainy again and B)It's texture is transformed into a greasy bacon-fat type texture, making it much harder to whip. I've tried to temper it just about every possible way that's been suggested and I'm just frustrated :evil:

So - where do you get your bulk shea butter from? Any issues with graininess?

Thanks!


----------



## new12soap (Nov 11, 2014)

Any shea butter will go grainy depending on being exposed to heat and cooling. You can make a perfect lip balm in the winter, and once the weather warms up and it spends too much time in a pocket or a car, you get grains.

Once you melt it, stick it in the freezer and check it every 15 minutes, start whipping it as soon as it starts to get solid enough, then as it warms up stick it back in the freezer again. Fast cooling is key.

Or... (much easier) buy some ButterEz http://www.lotioncrafter.com/butterez-trade.html (I don't know if other suppliers have anything similar).

HTH


----------



## pamielynn (Nov 12, 2014)

I also use Butter EZ in lip balms - works like a charm.


----------



## lsg (Nov 12, 2014)

I use Butter EZ in my lotions also.  I wait until shea butter goes on sale at Wholesale Supplies Plus and then I order from them.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 12, 2014)

I laugh every time I see a thread like this. I always get a mental picture of a dark alley illicit deal going on.  "Pssssst, hey man, where's the good butter".

Sorry just had to share, that. I haven't bought it in more than 5 lb quantity's and three sources, so far, all have seemed about the same. Little grainy, but clean looking.


----------



## Ellacho (Nov 12, 2014)

lsg said:


> I use Butter EZ in my lotions also.  I wait until shea butter goes on sale at Wholesale Supplies Plus and then I order from them.



Thanks for the info! On the ingredient list, do you label it as Shea butter or Butter EZ? Or something else?


----------



## froggybean37 (Nov 12, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> Thanks for the info! On the ingredient list, do you label it as Shea butter or Butter EZ? Or something else?



The INCI is posted on the product page, you would list it as that.

Also - do you think if I melted it down with a little bit of another oil, say Avocado or Fractionated Coconut that would help in preventing the re-crystallization?


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 12, 2014)

I got mine my Mile High Soaps - perfectly smooth and creamy. However, I did will-call it so there wasn't any shipping silliness to contend with.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Nov 18, 2014)

I get my Shea from wholesalesuppliesplus.  I've never gotten a grainy bag.  Always nice and smooth.


----------



## Consuela (Nov 18, 2014)

I've been getting my Shea from NDA and never had a grainy batch, I've been very happy with them so far.


----------



## coffeetime (Nov 18, 2014)

Consuela said:


> I've been getting my Shea from NDA and never had a grainy batch, I've been very happy with them so far.




Which Shea's from NDA have you tried? I have some in my cart to try but not sure what it's like. Can't remember right now what the name is... but it's an unusual name.


----------



## Consuela (Nov 19, 2014)

I've tried the refined, unrefined and the Burkina Faso which is what I'm using now. Bought 3kg and I like it. It's a nicer texture, seems softer.


----------



## Consuela (Nov 19, 2014)

But they are all nice.


----------



## coffeetime (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes! The Burkina Faso is the one in my cart. That's very helpful, thank you. I'll give it a try.


----------



## MarisaJensen (Nov 19, 2014)

Has anyone ordered from Global Mamas? Their unrefined shea is $176.00 for 55lbs. I called for pricing because you have to sign up to see them on their website and they where very professional and sweet on the phone. I'm just wondering if anyone has tested their shea and your thoughts on the product?


----------

